

Ask:HN How to deal with people who take false credit from your work? - init0

I'm a software dev and my lead takes all the credits of my work. (Behind my back)
======
kombinatorics
When you know for sure he is going to slap his name on it, create bugs in the
code on purpose. When everything is going wrong, you fly in like Superman and
fix your "bug".

There are so many ways to screw this guy over. It is an opportunity for you to
climb to his position.

~~~
init0
True the way he codes proves that he is unfit for the postion, it's not that I
want to steal his job, but I want credits for what I do! Can't raise bug for
everything, say for ex: He is working on something which he can't fix and the
solution is so clear for him, he takes my help and in team meetings he says we
did it and later on when he is reporting to the higher auth he claims that he
only did the major part and I did nothing :\

